# I Stole Something Today



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

And I do not feel bad about it at all.

I was hungry. I was really hungry. And I'm tired of nothing but mustard and carrots in my fridge. I wanted real food, damnit! And when people get hungry, sometimes people steal.

Just as I did, today.

Over the past year, I have given up the meat I have purchased for myself to the pets more times than I care to count. I have gone without, literally, or eaten something disgusting like a Banquet frozen dinner.

Sometimes, rarely, but sometimes, at the store I can find this beef for $2.64 a pound. It's about the cheapest I can find as of now and part of what makes it so cheap is that it is not cut up. It is sold in a gigantic hunk for anywhere between $16-30, depending on size. 

Hey, I don't care if it's pretty, it's just going down the pets' throats in less than 30 seconds anyway...so I got two of those this past week.

Yesterday, I was cutting it up and it seemed so tender.  Easy to cut through, looked really good...I should fricken eat this.

Today? I did. I got the meat out again to cut off more for the pets and then decided, "I'm cutting some off for me."

Did that, got some onions, bella mushrooms, garlic and cut those up, as well. Put butter in a pan, sauteed the mushrooms, garlic and onion and then threw the beef in there.

I glared at the pets...daring them to say a word.

Fed them all and finally my food was done.

I'm eating it right now. It IS tender as any beef I've ever had and it's delicious, full of flavor. What the hell, man? They've been fine dining while I've been eating crap?

Yah, I ate my pets' food today.

Screw 'em.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay for you! There are alot of people who would say it's really screwy to eat carrots while our dogs eat steak!! i hope you enjoy every bite.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> I have gone without, literally, or eaten something disgusting like a Banquet frozen dinner.


Because they go on sale for $.79 and at that price, we'll eat them!! I can choke down a Sweet N Sour chicken version and pretend it's actually edible as long as I don't pretend it's actually chicken :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Ha! I know just how you feel. The other day I thawed out a big bag of chicken quarters and was starting to pull them out of the fridge when my hubby walked in and said to take 4 of them out and we'd throw them on the grill. My first inclination was to say, "Are you crazy, this is for the dogs!" And then I thought about 'em cookin' and smellin' soooo good on the grill with some bbq sauce caramelizing on the outside.... 
And the dogs lost. Sorry. :heh:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha! My friend who feeds raw has actually stolen chicken leg quarters from her dogs' stash to cook up for dinner for her bf and herself so you're not the first!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no shame in that....

knowing you, if you had to dumpster dive, you'd do that, too....i know i would. and have.

i believe it's called survival and ya gotta do what you gotta do.

anything better's than florida, eh? i hope you still believe that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

magicre said:


> anything better's than florida, eh? i hope you still believe that.


Oiiii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> Did that, got some onions, bella mushrooms, garlic and cut those up, as well. Put butter in a pan, sauteed the mushrooms, garlic and onion and then threw the beef in there.


Your supper sounded so yummy that I just might have to stop at the grocery store tomorrow and pick up some 'real' food for a change!! I'm actually sitting here with my stomach growling as I read your description of your stolen 'dog food' supper!! 

My fall break starts wednesday so I have no excuse to eat [email protected]$p for a whole week. Can you come here and cook it for me?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I shoved some liver down Mollies throat tonight, watched her eat some beef heart and a pig tail. So, nope, she can keep her food! 
I'm having a nice sirloin hamburger with an avocado off the tree outside and mini tomatoes. Yum, yum, yum!!
I really wish you lived a little closer Serenity, I've got a freezer full of dog meat that I'm struggling to get through, its so bad I can barely get the door shut. I was just thinking the other day I'd love to unload it all and start again in some sort of organised manner.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

My dogs are lucky in that they don't have to worry about me stealing any of their food!  But I have stolen from the rabbits' stash!


----------

